# pantallita indicadora de marcha



## toty (Abr 23, 2007)

hola a todos, lo primero deciros que soy socio del clubclio españa

queria haceros una consulta a ver si me podeis ayudar.


quiero hacerme un indicador donde me marque en que marcha voy, osea una pantallita que me indique si voy en 1ª 2ª 3ª 4ª o 5ª marcha o marcha atras R. pero no tengo ni idea de como se puede hacer y que materiales necesitaria y donde los puedeo comprar.

gracias a ver si me podeis ayudar.

un saludo

pd: no se si estara bien puesto el post aki, si no moverlo a otro subforo gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 23, 2007)

hola una pantallita a que se refiere?¿¿?¿ puede ser una pantallita con leds o un lcd o que puede dar un poco mas de información de que tipo de aparato y  que instrumentos tiene para que tal vez podamos ayudarlo saludos


----------



## Lander4 (Jun 12, 2007)

joder que casualidad, estaba buscando esto mismo...

bien, porlomenos yo quiero usar un display de 7 segmentos, en el que 0 sea punto muerto y A sea marcha atras, luago 1 2 3 4 5 seran las marchas normales y el punto decimal se encienda al pisar embrague...

me han dicho que necesito usar un codificador BCD y 7 sensores de presion

y me han dado este esquema

 b___
a | |c
___ d
e| ___ |f
g

o
_____
|\ / |
| \ / |
-------
| / \ |
| / \ | 


el problema es que yo no se mucho de esto y me gustaria que em hecheis una mano, vamos una explicacion para tontos... gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hola toty y Gellette porque no os poneis de acuardo entre los dos, es que es el mismo circuito y dos ojos ven mas que uno.

El gran problema que encuentro es como detectar de forma segura en que marcha esta, una vez este superado ese gran escollo , poner una pantallita es trivial.

Una  forma  es utilizando microfinales de carrera...


----------

